# A little reminder regarding site rules



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi folks

For the sake of clarity, can I ask that all posters makes themself aware of the forum rules please? For example, a number of posts have been deleted as they were not in English and others amended due to the use of language.

This is not me brandishing a whip (not unless you ask anyway!) but others will moderate more strictly than either Sgilli3 or me. We are by far the busiest section of the forum, so let's carry on leading by example! 

Thank you 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-information/2397-forum-rules.html


-


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Er...Elphaba, about the whip...can I PM you? Just kidding!!!


----------



## Mabs (Nov 13, 2008)

Can I receive RSS updates from this Forum?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May I also ask that if you don't know the answer to a query, especially if it has potential legal connotations, that you do not give people answers that are simply guesses. This could cause more harm than good.

Thank you

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May I remind people than non-UAE topics should be posted in The Lounge and will, in future, be moved there.

Thank you.


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sly, I need to remind people of the rules again. Any links to any other forums and soci al networking sites (or mention of them) will be removed. Infractions will be handed to persistent offenders.

-


----------

